# Nets, Outlaw 5 years/ $35M



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Forward Travis Outlaw has agreed to a five-year, $35 million deal with the Nets, his agent, Bill Duffy, told ESPN The Magazine's Ric Bucher.
> 
> The 25-year-old Outlaw averaged 8.7 points and 3.6 rebounds in 23 games for the Los Angeles Clippers after being acquired as part of a trade that sent Marcus Camby to the Portland Trail Blazers. In 11 games for Portland last season, Outlaw averaged 9.9 points and 3.5 rebounds.
> 
> Drafted in the first round by Portland in 2003, Outlaw has averaged 9.5 points and 3.4 rebounds in seven NBA seasons.


http://sports.espn.go.com/new-york/nba/news/story?id=5363686


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Holy bejesus. I think we have a winner in the "most overpaid" contest.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

lol


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I like Outlaw, but damn 7 million per year. Seriously, come on.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ridiculous.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Wow, that's pretty much the same contract as Marvin Williams. Are SF's who can score 8-10 PPG really in low supply that their demand is this high?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

RealGM says 5/25


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I find 25 million easier to believe than 35 million. Actually he'd be a real nice piece for a contender. He really does a lot of things very well..just not quite 7 million dollars a year well.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

Blue Magic said:


> RealGM says 5/25


click on the link, it says 35.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

You go, russian billionaire!


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

I might have to rethink my prediction on the Nets turnaround season


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

I don't think this is nearly as bad as some of the other deals we have seen. NJ might be the most athletic team in the NBA now.


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

Im a Travis Outlaw fan, this guy needs more time on the court, he can light it up when give the chance. Hopefully NJ will do just that, hes athletic and can knock down the outside shot


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Overpaid by about 1.5 mil a year.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Nets offseason:


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

I'll take the Nets roster with Outlaw at $7M over the Knicks roster with Amare at $20M.

$5M a year would have been the more reasonable price, but maybe Outlaw really turns it on as a starter. He had a couple of 13 ppg seasons off the bench with Portland. Let Avery get his hands on him and he could be putting up something like 17/6/2 as starter.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dre™;6316418 said:


> The Nets offseason:


:lol: :rotf: :rofl: :rotf: :lol:


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Holy bejesus. I think we have a winner in the "most overpaid" contest.


amir johnson's contract is far worse.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah Outlaw can play and he's proven that. Amir Johnson is getting paid for being tall and potentially being able to play. Marvin Williams is getting more than this isn't he? Can't say he's done more than Outlaw has, aside from being one of the biggest reaches in NBA draft history


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

jmk said:


> I'll take the Nets roster with Outlaw at $7M over the Knicks roster with Amare at $20M.
> 
> $5M a year would have been the more reasonable price, but maybe Outlaw really turns it on as a starter. He had a couple of 13 ppg seasons off the bench with Portland. Let Avery get his hands on him and he could be putting up something like 17/6/2 as starter.


outlaw will be solid for the nets. at least in the 13 ppg range he was at in portland, potentially up to around 17ish like you said depending on the opportunities he gets.

and he fills a huge need for the nets in being a reliable outside shooter and a wing player capable of creating his own shot.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I like Outlaw but he doesn't really fit that team IMO. They need a scorer on the wings. Harris is quickly becoming more bust than boom, and other than Lopez they don't have anybody who can score the ball. Outlaw is a great glue guy but that is to much to spend on a guy that doesn't give them any additional wins.

Nets are probably going to land a goose egg this FA this makes it seem like they are just trying to grab anyone they can

Oh and Amare is making 16 not 20. Rather large exaggeration.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The thing is, Outlaw is an athlete, who doesn't really play like one. Looks like he should be a world beater, but he's just solid. I liked him for a lot of teams, but not this much money and not for the Nets.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> The thing is, Outlaw is an athlete, who doesn't really play like one. Looks like he should be a world beater, but he's just solid. I liked him for a lot of teams, but not this much money and not for the Nets.


why not for the nets? isn't he exactly what they need on the perimeter? he's a shooter and can create his own shot.

it's too much money but basically every free agent so far has been overpaid some.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I just think he would have been better off coming off the bench for a good team. The Nets are still two years away.


----------



## First center dampier (Jul 3, 2010)

very good


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> why not for the nets? isn't he exactly what they need on the perimeter? he's a shooter and can create his own shot.


True, he's definitely the guy that will vault the Nets over the vaunted 15 win barrier.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> True, he's definitely the guy that will vault the Nets over the vaunted 15 win barrier.


i'm not sure what you were expecting. unless lebron or wade wanted to go to the nets, no single player was going to put them into the playoffs.

outlaw is a good signing that should play a part in fixing some of their weaknesses and he should be a pretty decent player for the nets. on average he's probably getting 2 mil per year more than he should, but that's what it takes to get a decent player to come to a team as terrible as the nets were.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I don't get it. How can people continue to say everyone is over paid?

Full MLE for Outlaw is perfect.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

Devin Harris + Travis Outlaw + Terrence Williams on the fast break = potentially sick-nasty.

I think the Nets might look good for Carmelo after next season.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Seanzie said:


> Devin Harris + Travis Outlaw + Terrence Williams on the fast break = potentially sick-nasty.


Good for SportsCenter highlights, not so much everything else


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

ATLien said:


> Good for SportsCenter highlights, not so much everything else


They'd have to run people out of the building. They're young and athletic enough to.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

He'll probably start at SF, when given minutes he has always been very productive, he can spot up and shoot and is a good slasher. I'm not a big fan of this move but he is an upgrade over what we had last season.


----------



## Sleepepro (Oct 24, 2008)

really? 5 years 30 million would be a lot better and probably just as likely to pull of


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm guessing that he had an offer from chicago too. The Bulls are in big time need of outside shooting and probably would have given him minutes at the two just to spread the floor.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Overpriced and will take minutes away from James. He will give them good minutes though, just dont know why they paid him that much.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

He might be a little overpriced, but only by maybe a million a year, which is unlikely to really make a difference in the long run. Nice that its steady, and not increasing yearly, like just about every other deal out there. I'm not a huge Outlaw fan, but he'll fill a lot of holes on the team, and is still pretty young.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

is outlaw really that much better than CDR who makes 800,000 this year, and is 4 years younger?


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

roux2dope said:


> is outlaw really that much better than CDR who makes 800,000 this year, and is 4 years younger?


I don't think so, but I'm sure you'll hear a much different answer from a Nets fan who is an admin here with more than 2 letters in his username.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

l0st1 said:


> I like Outlaw but he doesn't really fit that team IMO. They need a scorer on the wings. Harris is quickly becoming more bust than boom, and other than Lopez they don't have anybody who can score the ball. Outlaw is a great glue guy but that is to much to spend on a guy that doesn't give them any additional wins.
> 
> Nets are probably going to land a goose egg this FA this makes it seem like they are just trying to grab anyone they can
> *
> Oh and Amare is making 16 not 20. Rather large exaggeration.*


$100M over 5 years. Is that not $20M a year? Tell me if my math is wrong there, broham.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Too many years, but good for now. I suppose they're all wanting years into the new CBA.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

roux2dope said:


> is outlaw really that much better than CDR who makes 800,000 this year, and is 4 years younger?


yes. but comparing the money between those two contracts is irrelevant. first contract in the league is always a small one.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This surpasses Darko's signing as the dumbest signing of the summer.

And here I was, thinking that Mr. Russian knew what he was doing. Silly me.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> This surpasses Darko's signing as the dumbest signing of the summer.
> 
> And here I was, thinking that Mr. Russian knew what he was doing. Silly me.


did you miss amir johnson and brendan haywood?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

jmk said:


> $100M over 5 years. Is that not $20M a year? Tell me if my math is wrong there, broham.


You should know that's not how NBA contracts work though. It starts off at 16.5M with 10.5 percent raises (via S/T). So, he won't 20M a yr for a couple yrs.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

roux2dope said:


> is outlaw really that much better than CDR who makes 800,000 this year, and is 4 years younger?


Yes, he is. Much better three point shooter, better defender, and bigger.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Organized Chaos said:


> You should know that's not how NBA contracts work though. It starts off at 16.5M with 10.5 percent raises (via S/T). So, he won't 20M a yr for a couple yrs.


He's making an average of 20 a year. That was the jist of my initial comment. The dude who quoted me was either nitpicking for the sake of nitpicking, or he was genuinely clueless enough to think Amare was making 16 a year.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

That didn't last very long.

http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2011/12/15/nets-waive-f-travis-outlaw/


> Basketball - SPORTS
> Nets waive F Travis Outlaw
> 
> Published December 15, 2011
> ...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Most recent signee to be amnestied?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Floods said:


> lol


..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That had mistake written all over it from the get go.

Still - Outlaw is a solid 7th man on the right team, he was good for the Blazers a few years back.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

What a Travisty


----------

